# Boat Needs A Need A Name



## zanes_antiques (Aug 9, 2009)

My new Bottle Hunting Vessel needs a good name, worthy of a sea going vessel, on trips of discovery. It's a 1960ish 14 foot "Crestliner". It's pretty cool and I plan on using it at first to search the river and the mouths of it's tributaries for dumps and artifacts. Then I plan on doing some diving in the Ohio River. Everyone thinks the visibility is too low to do it but I won't be deterred. Let me know your ideas on a good name. All sugestions will be considered.
 https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/zanes_antiques/phonepictures026.jpg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2009)

"Pontil in the rough"
  "Cobalt cruiser"
  "Bimal 1"
  "ABM Crusher"

    Just off the top of my head []


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 9, 2009)

Treasure Hunter
 Ship in a bottle
 Glass from the Past
 Looking Glass

 I don't know.... sounds like a fun project, good luck!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 9, 2009)

The "African Queen"[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Aug 9, 2009)

"Finders ... Keepers"


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 9, 2009)

Bottle Barge....but my vote goes to "Ship in a Bottle"


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

THE MOST SWEETEST NAME IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD:JENNY [FROM MOVIE FORREST GUMP]     TITIANIC ? PROBABLY NOT,SPECIALLY IF YOU GOT ANY ICEBERGS YOUR WAY. TIPPICANOE,LIKE THE WARNERS BOTTLE? WHAT ABOUT JUST "BOAT"? THE "BOUNTY" [NO MUTINY ALLOWED] WHALE KILLER? [GREEN PEACE WOULD LIKE THAT ONE![]]   JACQUES COUSTEAU'S BOAT ,THE CALYPSO? JOHN DENVER EVEN WROTE A SONG ABOUT IT! WOW! WHAT ABOUT THE JOHN DENVER? OR ANNIE ,ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH? OR JUST HIGH? WELL I TRIED! GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR BOAT!!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

LOOKING GLASS MADE ME THINK OF THE SONG "BRANDY:!


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 9, 2009)

how bout " glass kisser" [] "glass man " so on and so on []. be careful what you name it though because i get some looks when my boat swims buy! the " sweetrelease" funny everytime!~matt


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2009)

How about "Got Glass"?[]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 9, 2009)

Git---Er--Done


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

Boattle Stalker


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 9, 2009)

Zanie for bottles[&:]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

That's good! Or Zanie Boattle Stalker!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 9, 2009)

Kate we Rule[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah we do![&:] I don't think I'm coming up with anything better than this so I'm going to stop trying!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 9, 2009)

I need to rest! to much thinking[&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2009)

No pain no Zane  hhahaha

 as in digging priys  [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

That's good too, Rick!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

"Pontil Patrol"


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2009)

Kicking Glass


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2009)

"Screw You"


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 9, 2009)

Boat load of..........


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 9, 2009)

What about the SS Coke.  Get it?  Like straight-side Coke?  Oh, never mind...


----------



## Dabeel (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you should go with Matt's suggestion of 

*"Looking Glass"*

 It fits in many ways and just sounds like a good Boat name.

 Good luck finding bottles in the water!

 Doug


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll wait until Friday to make my decision. Keep the good names coming. Some of those are histerical.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2009)

The Glass Bottom Boat


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the simple and sublime, how about Justified, Aquaholic or Muddy Waters?


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2009)

The Stubenville Slammer

 The Stubenville Skipper

 Glass Half Full

 Inzane About Glass

 INZANE IN THE MEMBRANE!!!

 RIVER DIVER...Muddy Waters What a good one..


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

AQUA BOTTLE LUNG,SAVE THE BOTTLES,FREE THE BOTTLES,MUD DIVER,PROUD MARY,BOTTLE OF LOVE POTION NUMBER 9,BOTTLE DIVER,TIME IN A BOTTLE,             THE CRYSTAL SHIP!                            YEAH I REALLY LIKE THE CRYSTAL SHIP!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

"Slick in the Mud"


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 9, 2009)

Shame on you[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

how about "Jenny Lind"


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 9, 2009)

U.S.S.  Bottle---O---Mine[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

How about the SS Titanic......or the SS Minnow.

 Pontil 1
 Bottle 1


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2009)

APPLIED PROP!!!
 The Silica Searcher
 H2Open Pontil



 Cant top the crystal ship Jamie..Rip Jim But i can throw out The....


 HOLY DIVER!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> APPLIED PROP!!!


 Good one!


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

THE BIG BOTTLE BOAT.BITTERS BOAT,THE SODA SHIP,THE PUNTY ROD,THE HUTCH HUMPER,THE SNUFF BOX,THE WHISKEY TRADER,BEER BOTTLE BOAT,THE CATHEDRAL PICKLE.    OKAY GONNA QUIT LOOKING AT MY BOTTLES AND COMING UP WITH NAMES! SWCUSE ME! THE EAGLE FLASK? SORRY! JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2009)

Stubendous 

 The Stuben Squid


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2009)

"GLASS CRAFT 1"


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

"FLASKRAFT"


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

GLASS ONION- LIKE THE BEATLES SONG OR THE YELLOW SUBMERINE.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 9, 2009)

Ive been thinking. Maybe Ill pick out the best five or ten names and let the forum vote on which one is best


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

How about if the winning entry gets a bottle from you? []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats one heck of a good idea. Let me see what I can dig out (no pun intended) for the lucky new contest winner


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool!! [] Of course you need to announce a deadline for entries...


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 10, 2009)

Stick to your roots:

 "The Motherload"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2009)

"The Probe 7"
 "The Puce Eagle" hahaha <~~If I had a boat that would be it [8D]
  "The Privy-Pirate"
  "pontilpower"

 or    "Ihatestinkinscrewtops 2"


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 10, 2009)

Been reading these names with Jamie all day. Here's a few I came up with:
 Lucky Glass
 Infinity and Beyond
 Sanctuary
 Privy Pirate
 Pontil Pirate
 Glass Angel
 Treasure Chest
 Peaceful Pontil
 Let There Be Bottles
 Retirement Fund
 Sea Hunt
 This name, while not water or bottle related, was a name that I always wanted to use for a band. I always thought it would draw large crowds for a band's performance and, who knows, if you named your boat this you might get a lot of volunteers to help you in your searches. The name---"FREE BEER"
 If you're a good artist or you know one, prehaps instead of a name you could paint a colorful rainbow and at the end of the rainbow paint a bunch of different, colorful bottles.
 Anyway, these are just a few of the ideas I came up with. I'll keep thinking and let you know if I come up with anymore.
 Peace


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

I knew some people, they were jerks, but that's beside the point.  Named their little boat "Serenity Now" after that Seinfeld episode.
 Screwtops, get it Fred?[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Angelpeace
> 
> If you're a good artist or you know one, prehaps instead of a name you could paint a colorful rainbow and at the end of the rainbow paint a bunch of different, colorful bottles.


 
 That is a good idea Nina, just don't know if Zane wants a rainbow on his boat?[8|][][]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 10, 2009)

Glass Galleon
 DONT THROW STONES
 SS Fragile
 Cobalt Cutter
 Glass Hound
 Another Crier


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 10, 2009)

Know what you mean, but I just think we shouldn't let any one group take something and claim it for their own. I put rainbows on things all the time and when people ask I just tell them. God gave the promise of the rainbow to us all. Still that might be a little too much----Maybe a bunch of leprechauns dancing around a big gold pot filled with all different kinds of old bottles and holding old bottles in their hands while they dance


> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2009)

"The History Hauler"


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 10, 2009)

i agree with you 100% nina rainbows are for everyone black white gay or eskimo


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok - One thing is for sure - more of you are going to have to buy boats, cuz there are quite a few good names here! I'm still partial to the one Mr Fred & I collaborated on, cuz that wouldn't work for anyone else's boat. Keep the names coming! I'm enjoying this thread!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 10, 2009)

Kate---I guess we will have to get a boat of our own-----where to keep it[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 10, 2009)

I NEED a boat, too! Got an island that needs detecting & digging!


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2009)

SWIM KATE SWIM![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> i agree with you 100% nina rainbows are for everyone black white gay or eskimo


 
 Let it be known, I have nothing against gay bottlediggers, be they black, white, eskimo, or non bottlediggers!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

Pooper Scopper
 Poop Hole Digger
 One Last Scoop
 BOTTOM of the HOL
 Last Ditch Effort

 Gitsome Bottles


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

> Let it be known, I have nothing against gay bottlediggers, be they black, white, eskimo, or non bottlediggers!


 And you mean that in the most respectful way possible???????[]

 I do if they find the $1000 bottle and I find the 1920 slick med!!!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Everyone has the right to be who or what they are when and where they want to. Just don't tell me about it.[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

This belongs to Eric (Just Dig It) but it would make a great boat name.....Diggamortis


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

> Diggin down in Dixie, USA


 
 Diggin down in Ohio, USA []


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 10, 2009)

actually cappy it belongs to the 1990s rap group the grave diggaz..the only rap i can stomach other then wu-tang...I cant claim what i didnt Create so the credits all yours lol

 Sunken Glass Seeker

 Going Down?

 See you at the Bottom


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2009)

HOW ABOUT SLOOP JOHN B(OTTLES)


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> HOW ABOUT SLOOP JOHN B(OTTLES)


     Awsome one --Jamie----------Loved that Song[&:]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 10, 2009)

The Bottom Dweller
 Bottle Dweller
 The Sandy Bottle
 The Bottle Apostle 
 Bottoms Up

 The Glass Gestapo


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the simple one that was already mentioned: IRON PONTIL

 GLASS CUTTER is good too (cutter as in the ship)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> SWIM KATE SWIM![]


 I was actually hoping for a drought this year, so I would at least wade! Maybe next year. Unless I win the lottery this week - then I'm buying a boat to get there!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2009)

Open-er up Pontil []


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 10, 2009)

Old Iron Pontil... =) like old iron sides

 Quicker Pontil Pickerupper


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

..how about "I P IN THE WATER" ???


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 10, 2009)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 10, 2009)

I like "another crier"

  " H2Open Pontil"
  "Pontil Pirate"
  "Time in a Bottle"


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2009)

THE YELLOW SUBMARINE. CRIPPLE CREEK FERRY,THE PT[PINT BOTTLE] 109,20,000 BOTTLES UNDER THE SEA,GLASSY EYES,THE GLASS EYE,WILL DIVE FOR GLASS!,LOOKING THROUGH GLASS DARKLY,I REGREAT I HAVE ONLY ONE LIFE TO FIND THAT PONTIL,CARNAVIL GLASS CRUISE, HONK IF YOU KNOW WHERE BOTTLES ARE!,BOTTLES ONLY!,THE GLASS MENGERIE


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 10, 2009)

Jamie------your brain cells are alive[8D]----your on a role keep them coming[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 10, 2009)

Glass Gremlin
 Pointing Towards Pontils
 Water Whittle
 Wind Blown Bottle
 Blob Seal Boat
 The Bloated Bottle
 Bottles And Barnacles 
 PegLegs And Pontils


 Deck Sweeper


 I also dig Time In A Bottle..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 10, 2009)

*The "S.S. Slugplate*

*         or*

*The "Slug Tug"*

 [][][][][][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

Zanesville Express


----------



## capsoda (Aug 11, 2009)

Da Boat


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> Water Whittle
> Wind Blown Bottle


 
 Wind Blown Whittle


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2009)

BIM (Blown in Mud) nah
 The Glass Lass (they name boats after women a lot)
 Shore Like Glass!
 Feelin' Glassy
 Glasstropod


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 11, 2009)

It's gonna be tough to decide!...I'll make it worth someone's while though...It'll be a nice bottle that goes out to the winner.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 11, 2009)

> Feelin' Glassy


 ..That gets my final vote..thats a boat name if i ever heard one


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Da Boat


 

 Woa! thats deep cap [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2009)

"The probe 7" its simple and to the point []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 11, 2009)

Da  Cappy[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone said:
 Genie in a bottle
 or 
 Message in a bottle?


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 11, 2009)

i hope that someone gets my....i hope that someone gets my...message in a bottle.....message in a bottle


 on another note

 (Passing Glass)


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoping I don't reuse someone else's name....

_*Pontiled Pilot                                  Dream Drifter*_
_*Time Traveler                                 Endless Escape*_
_*Dream Diver                                   Bottle Bobber *_

-Julie


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2009)

Glass Float


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2009)

_*Restless Relic Runner*_


-Julie


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 11, 2009)

U.S.S. Time Raider[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Glass Float


 
 Good one!  I also like Just Dig It's "Passing Glass".  Did someone already say Time in a Bottle??  
 How about Bott One?  Some people think that is how to pronounce my last name (Bottone) LOL


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2009)

How about Recycler?


----------



## glass man (Aug 11, 2009)

ALL YOU NEED ARE BOTTLES,ON GOLDEN PONTILE,THE EDMUND FITZGERALD,ZANES FOLIES OR 'FOLLY,THE ZANE GREY GLASS GLIDER,THE HUCK FINN ,MY SHIP HAS COME IN,WITH BOTTLES!,WOODEN SHIP,RIDE CAPTAIN RIDE!,THE BIG MOBY DICK!,ANCHORS AWAY MY BO,,,TTLES,THE MONITOR OR THE MERRI  MAC,THROUGH THE LOOKING GLASS,DAMN THE TORPEDOS,WE WANT BOTTLES!,BOTTLES AHOY!,THE BLOB TOP,WHALE OF A TIME!,BOTTLES LOST AND FOUND,MESSAGE IN A BOTTLE,ROLLING ON THE RIVER,CRYSTAL BLUE BOTTLE PERSUASION,RIVER GLASS,THE GLASS HOPPER,MANY RIVERS TO CROSS,RIVER JOY,RIVER RIDER,THE SARATOGA BOTTLES,......JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2009)

How about "GLASS MAN"?  I like On Golden Pontil also!  How about Pontil Parade?
 Fishing For Pontils
 Puff Pastry
 I had another one I just forgot!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2009)

With all these names. the man is going to have to take a few zanex just to get through them.I'm about to pop one now.[8D]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 11, 2009)

> you could just call it "boat" or the "hole" because most boats turn out to be one you just keep dumping money into. The "pit".  the "gdpita" comes to mind


 
 Some boats have the decency to sink.

 Da Boat aint bad. I had a dog named Dog.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 11, 2009)

These are some tough choices...Im going to hold off on choosng a prize until I know who wins and tailor it to fit their collecting interest. I have plenty of good dug stuff to make even the most discerning collect happy to add.      GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 11, 2009)

"Bimal Banyan" [>:]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 11, 2009)

Glass Holiday

 The Starboard Bottle
 Port Wine Widow
 Black Glass Full Mast
 Shiver Me Tooled Top



> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> Some boats have the decency to sink


 



 CAPSODASIZED


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 11, 2009)

Got another..... "Bottom Feeder"   "Bottles or Bust"  "Diving for Dollars"   "Bottoms up"  "Dont Bust My Glass"
 "Glassy Eyed".    ...And just in case....      

 My collecting intrest is colored torpedoes from Baltimore...


----------



## T D (Aug 11, 2009)

Campbell's Sloop


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2009)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  

 Zane - I think I know why you're putting this up for a vote! The decision is going to be HARD!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2009)

Privy Destroyer

 Dump Destroyer

 Nice Gl--ASS   []

 Ole corkey

 Slick Runner
 Flask Runner
 Blobtopboat
 Blobtopbober
  Cache 1


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 11, 2009)

Keeper


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2009)

THE SANE ZANE,BOTTLE BOAT,BOTTLE IN A SHIP,SHIP IN A BOTTLE,SMOOTH BASED BOAT,THE POISONIDA,SEA GLASS,CLASS OF GLASS,GLASS OF CLASS,


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2009)

Mucking Abott


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> 
> I dont have a prayer but Ill take anything (even a slick) with a pontil,since I dont own one .


 
 We'll have to fix that.  I might have something for you.  I'll take a look around.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 12, 2009)

U.S.S. All Mine[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2009)

THE RICKJJ59W! [LOOK AT THE THINGS RICK HAS DUG ON LAND,MAYBE THE NAME WILL DO THE SAME FOR YOU IN THE WATER!] JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 12, 2009)

Life's a Beach----Let's Dig![]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 12, 2009)

Slag Glass Schooner...Final suggestion..im out of Material[]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 12, 2009)

U.S.S.  Viagara------It"s   HARD to find Bottles[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, but you can send me one if you want to instead lol. JK.  I was waiting to see what I could find here before I asked for your address[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2009)

Cullet Cruiser


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> Final suggestion..im out of Material[]


 


 yeah right []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2009)

How about THE TITANIC


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2009)

GILLIGAN,S ISLAND BOTTLE FINDER,FUNKY BOTTLE FINDER,FLYING BURRITO BOTTLES,BABY NEEDS A NEW BOTTLE,SWAMP RIVER CURE,I GOT FRIENDS IN LOW WATER,HOME FOR ORPHANED BOTTLES,GLASS CRUSER,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2009)

Supercalafragalisticexpealadocish

 Spell check that boie!!![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2009)

Jamie, your's are hilariously good!  How about "I Tumble For Pontils"  get it?  like that '80's song?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the Treasure Trawler....cool name


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Jamie, your's are hilariously good!Â  How about "I Tumble For Pontils"Â  get it?Â  like that '80's song?


 OH YEAH! I REMEMBER THAT ONE![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  zanes_antiques
> 
> I like the Treasure Trawler....cool name


 
 So do we have a winner???


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwb9-OlQimc


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2009)

Bottle Bandit
 Glass Pirate (That one should get some attention [])
 Squat Scow
 Dump Dredge
 Rediscoverer


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2009)

HEY HOW BOUT THE TREASURE TRAWLER?![] DO ME WIN? BASKET CASE GIN? SEA LADY LEGS?FOLLOW THAT DREAM BOTTLE? 99 BOTTLES OF BEER IN THE RIVER?NO BOTTLE TOO BIG OR LITTLE!THE ABF DIVER.THE LITTLE BOAT THAT CAN,THE BITTER END,THE SODA POP,THE JOHN RYAN,THE DANG I AM RUNNING OUT OF IDEAS,BUT AM JUST STARTING TO NAME[LITTLE LONG I GUESS] THE LONG AND SHORT OF IT,THE BOTTLE BOW,THE INDIAN QUEEN,HUTCH HUNTER,GREEN PIECE OF BOTTLES,ONE EYED PURPLE BOTTLE FINDER,THE BLACK GLASS,THE JAWS OF GLASS,FREE WILLY AND BOTTLES TOO,THE BOTTLE ALBATROSE,OLD BLACK GLASS WATER,SPIN THE BOTTLE,THE SALTY DOG,TAKE ME TO THE RIVER,SAVE THE BOTTLES,THE GLASS YOU SAVE MAY BE YOUR OWN,STEAMBOTTLE  WILLY,THE GLASS POP EYE,


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2009)

Forgot how catchy that song is!  LOL  It sounds pretty good!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 12, 2009)

Friday, I will pick the winner. I cant win but I thought that the U.S.S.O.R.D. short for Ohio River Digger.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2009)

I bet those guys are embarassed now! LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2009)

We should send them some sick bottles and see if they keep their word![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm ending this![]

 Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 13, 2009)

You Win Rick...[]

 Glass Gale
 One Mans Trash
 Clear as Glass
 Bottles On Board
 Bearing Bottles 
 Zanes Bottle Buoy
 Glass Gangway
 There Be Bottles Below
 Hull of a pontil
 The Flying Hutchman[]
 BottleBeard
 Zanes Ballast Bottle
 Batten The Hutches
 Well Whittled Wheelsman
 Pontiled Porthole
 Davey Jones Outhouse
 Destination Glass


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> I'm ending this![]
> 
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


 

 I made it my own.[8D] 
  plus how do you really know for sure that is how you spell it?Use that word often lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2009)

Bad Habit
 BOTTLE-CUDA
 Cobalt dream
 pontil Pains
 Getting Closer
 Got Glass?
 Need 4 Glass
 Glass Guzzler
 Clay pipe dream 
 No where bound
 pitbulloncrack
 Radiated Haze
 Never Enough
 Ultra Violet
 Bolltle Master 1
 Nautical Motherload


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

Coke Runner
 The Ohio Historian
 Bottle Scholar
 Zane's Narcotic Salvage []
 Zanes Feelin' No Pain
 Zane's Pontil Pain
 The Shard Barge
 Father Zane's Medicines


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

Digger Zane's Dowry  (is a dowry only for a woman?)
 Digger Zane's Dump Diver
 Just Lookin'
 Ain't No Bottles Down There


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Digger Zane's DowryÂ  (is a dowry only for a woman?)


 
 Digger Zane's Dower would be the gender correct phrase.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks.   I like that one if I do say so.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

Beware of pirates with that name, Matey!  Arrgghhh!


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 13, 2009)

If we are gonna get into big words..lets at least use the longest one in the english language...

 You mining town folks may know of

 Pneumonoltramicroscopicmicrovolcanicosis<--my attempt at remembering the word

   		PNEUMONOULTRAMICROSCOPICSILICOVOLCANOCON NIOSIS <--the actual word


 FAIL[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

All together now!

 Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay
 Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 13, 2009)

How about , Tanks for the memories...


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

> Antiestablishmentarianism?


   OH DEAR GOODNESS KATE NO FLASH BACK KINDS WORDS OK?[] ANTIESTABLISHMENT PART AT LEAST WILL FOR EVER BE BURNED INTO THE LEFT PART OF MY BRAIN THAT IS LEFT.[:-]   THE CLARION CALL,CAPTAIN OF MY HOLD,FRAGILE:GLASS ON BOARD,MOBY GLASS,THE GLASS BLOWER,THE GLASS SHARD,HITTING BOTTOM,GLASSAHOLIC,THE GLASS ADDICT, [I AM NOTICING A THREAD GOING ON WITH MY NAMES[8D]] ,THE GLASSY SEE,BOTTLE BUCCANEERS,[DAMN JAMIE THATS A GOOD ONE! THANK YOU!][8D][8D][] ,FURTHER,SEA OF LOVE,THE BOTTLE WITCH, [DAMN JAMIE I DON'T LIKE THAT ONE! WELL#@$% YOU!][]  ,PUT YOUR HAND IN THE HAND OF THE MAN THAT STILLED THE WATER[DAMN JAMIE THAT IS JUST AN OLD SONG LINE FROM THE GROUP OCEAN! I KNOW BUT I LIKE IT! I DO TOO ,BUT IT IS TOO LONG AND NO RELEVENCE TO GLASS,BOTTLES ETC! OOPS SORRY,ACCEPTED AFTER ALL YOU DO MEAN WELL![] ,    GOTTA PUT IN      "BOTTLE BUCCANEERS"  IN ONE MORE TIME. JUST LOVE IT!   OR  " ZANE'S BOTTLE BUCCANEERS"   AH SEA MUSIC TO MY OLE EARS![8D]     [DAMN THINK YOU TRYING A LITTLE TO HARD THERE "CAR SALESMAN BOY!"WELL EXSCCCCCCCCUUUUUUUSSSSSSSEEEE ME ,WHILE I KISS THIS GLASS]   YOU KNOW THEY SAY IT IS OKAY TO TALK TO YOURSELF AS LONG AS YOU DON'T ANSWER BACK,DOES THAT GO FOR WRITTING TOO?[8D]   HEART OF GLASS,                  ZANE'S BOTTLE BUCCANEERS!!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> All together now!
> 
> ...


 
 Kate, you reminded me of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V5p2FBHCis
 i like the one dressed as Mr. Peanut!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

I actually like Hitting Bottom


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 13, 2009)

Bottoms Up-------anyone said that[8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like your way Lob[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 13, 2009)

How 'bout "STILL FLOATS" (it's 40 some years old)

 or "RELIC"

 "OLDIE BUT GOODIE"

 "VINTAGE"

 "BARELY FLOATS"  

 "MY OTHER BOAT IS A CARNIVAL CRUISE SHIP"  (too long)

 "MY OLD LADY"

 MY OLD BAG" 

 "OLD FART"


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 13, 2009)

MOBY SLICK


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Zane - On second thought, that one could be misconstrued![] Kind of like Sweetrelease.[8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 14, 2009)

Well today is the day to pick the name of the boat--------I hope glassman (jamie)gets it------Good Luck[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 14, 2009)

My Final Vote Still Goes To Feeling Glassy-suggested by RedGinger


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

WHAT EVER ZANE PICKS THIS HAS BEEN FUN! ANY BODY HAVING A BABY SOON? MAN I GOT SOME NAMES THAT WILL MAKE THAT PO CHILD A HIT OR GET HIT FO ALL ITS LIFE![]   ONE MORE BY JIMMY BUFFET   A PIRITE LOOKS AT 40!  JAMIE [GOT THE IDEA FROM WILKIE MAN-SO IF PICKED I ASK FOR THE TOP PART OF THE BOTTLE]![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

BIMAL SCREAM.. BIMAL URGE..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok - If we're bringing Jimmy Buffett into this, One Particular Harbor would be good too...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Well today is the day to pick the name of the boat--------I hope glassman (jamie)gets it------Good Luck[sm=tongue.gif]


 
 G man already won a bottle [] that would be going over board.
  Hey!  "Bottles Over Board" <~~~The winner [8D]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 14, 2009)

Bimal Instinct...Antiquenut[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    THANK YOU MR. FRED! RICK I CAN NEVER WIN ENOUGH BOTTLES! "THE HEMMINGWAY" ,"THE ALE RUNNER","GOOD FOR WHAT ALES YA"


----------



## cookie (Aug 14, 2009)

hopefully the water is always this way...SMOOTH AS GLASS..


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 14, 2009)

Primal Instinct was what i was aiming for  with the pun ..i failed = (


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

no you didnt.. that's precisely the phrase I was searching for, but could not quite spit out!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

..how about "Clear Sickness" ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

..or in French:  "Maladie Claire"


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

FRENCH? HELL OF A BOAT,{SCUSE MY FRENCH![]} FRENCH? - A SONG I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED FROM THE 60S[60S,60S,DAMN BROKEN RECORD!]" MY BELLE AMIE". KINDA PACTICULAR TO THAT NAME AS I NAMED AMIE MY DAUGHTER. DID NOT REALIZE AMIE WAS ONE LETTER FROM JAMIE. NAMED HER AFTER A CRUSH I HAD ON A GIRL I 6TH GRADE AND THE SONG"AMIE"  BY PURE PRARIE LEAGUE THAT CAME OUT IN 76 WHEN SHE WAS BORN. THOUGH I WANT TO "WIN" THIS I LIKE "JENNY LIND" THE BEST BY CHARLIE. COURSE I STILL LIKE       "ZANES BOTTLE BUCCANEERS" TOO.. NOW "HIT BOTTOM" TOOK ON A LIFE OF ITS OWN,THANKS TO LOBEY [YOU BAD BAD BOY YOU![]][] OH WOW THAT IS FUNNY!  "BOTTOM BEATERS"," I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND I CAN NOT LIE! "[] " THE LONG DONG SILVER" " [] SORRY LORD! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

Nah... he said it first, it's his! [&o]  ....[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

FATAL ATTRACTION?NAW. THE LOU DOBBS![] GLASS VESSEL,THE HEAD BOTTLE WASHER,BOTTLE WHIPPED,THE WHIPPED BOTTOM,[= LOBEY YOU GOT ME THANKANG WRONG![]]  THE WOO TANG,THE FUNKY SHIP,FUNK IT,BOTTLE BOAT,THE FLASK FLOATER,BRAIN HURT,SEA GLASS SICKNESS,THE SEA LADY LEGS,THATS ALL I BE TIRED NOW! [8D] LOVE ALL! YOUR COUSIN AND MINE,JAMIE [YOU KNOW THE JOKES BOUT SOUTHERNERS AND THEY COUSINS ,WELL I AM MY OWN COUSIN!]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> FRENCH? HELL OF A BOAT,{SCUSE MY FRENCH![]} FRENCH?


 
 Why, yes...FRENCH...   ..say luh vee an such...kess kuh say? eh frontzay!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry, Jamie.. I'll fix this in a minute..[&:]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 15, 2009)

ABANDON SLICK!
 Glass Galley
 The Glass Grog
 Poop Deck Pontil
 Astern Bottle
 The Pontil Privateer
 Bottle Binnacle
 Glass Gopher-Arent we all?
 Berthing Bottles
 Bottle Berth
 The ScuttleButt Bottle

 also  

 The Bitter End - 
 The end of an anchor cable is fastened to the bitts at the ship's bow.
  If all of the anchor cable has been payed out you have come to the bitter end.


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

MY DAD WHO HELPED LIBERATE FRANCE IN WORLD WAR TWO,TAUGHT ME ONE LINE IN FREACH,ONLY TROUBLE IT CAME OUT IN SOUTH TALK! HE USED TO SAY [NOW THIS IS HOW IT ALWAYS CAME OUT TO MY YOUNG EARS] POLLY VEIW FRAN SAY![][][] IT MEANT "DO YOU SPEAK FRENCH? CAN YOU TELL ME THE WAY IT REALLY GOES? [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2009)

Its Saturday,whats the name of the boat!!?? []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 15, 2009)

Je ne comprends pa le francaise.

 My mom taught me that when I was 15 and we went to Quebec.

 This is funny - we went there when I was 5 or 6 and I grew up with Sesame Street. I was playing with other kids at the playground & they didn't speak English. I was SURE they were speaking Spanish cuz that's the only other language I knew existed and would say spanish words I knew from Sesame Street to act like I could communicate with them. My mom told me they weren't speaking Spanish, but I didn't believe her and kept doing it, even though they clearly had no idea what I was saying. I guess they didn't have Sesame Street in Quebec back then.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2009)

Joe wanted me to post this picture he took of his canoe.  We have used it to go to water accessible dumps.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2009)

One more.  Joe has taken this on a lot of trips.  I am new to canoeing.


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY THANK YOU MUCH MAN!! COOL!! THIS WAS THE ONLY FRENCH DAD PICKED UP! I GUESS WHEN YOUR ARMY IS IN CONTROL,NOT ALOT A NEED TO KNOW MUCH! JUST POINT. HE SAID THE KIDS HATED THEM CAUSE THEY LOVED HITLER!!!  KATE THAT WAS A GREAT STORY!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2009)

LOOK A BOTTLE!!!!!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2009)

Zane's Zipper


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2009)

Zane's Zaney Medicine Boat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess with all these suggestions it will take a few days for him to read them all then one  day to pick one.[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 17, 2009)

I know Im a bit late here but Ive been busy enjoying my layoff. I will go through all the posts and pick a name for her by midnight tonight. This is gonna be tough!


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

AFTER MIDNIGHT WE GONNA LET IT ALL HANG OUT![][][] MIDNIGHT RIDER,GONNA WAIT TILL THE MIDNIGHT HOUR!!, MIDNIGHT AT THE OASIS, MAN THIS HAS BEEN MORE FUN SINCE MOMA GOT HER TI$S GOT IN THE WASH RINGER![][][] JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2009)

"Hard Decision"


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

THE TOUGH TURD?


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 17, 2009)

YOU SUNK MY BATLLESHIP[]  any one know whats high in the middle and round on 2 sides?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 17, 2009)

heres my top five after I eat and tally a few numbers...


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 17, 2009)

The top 9 and then Ill narrow it down some more. Jamie(glassman) went above and beyond by submitting 150 entries out of 540, give or take on both numbers. He deserves something just for the effort. Anyhow, here are my faves.

 just dig it- the flying hutchman

 cyberdigger- flask craft

 ginger- got glass, cullet cruiser

 joe the crow- slug plate

 antiquenut and myself- appliedtop trawler

 rick- bimal 1

 glassman- blobtop

 capsoda- pontil1

 Well, I think we can narrow it down now. I have a couple I like.


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

[][][][][]I HAD MORE FUN WITH THIS THAN ANYTHING WE'VE DONE ON THE FORUM IN A LONG TIME!!!!! ANYBODY GOT A DOG, CAT, CAR, PLANE, OR BABY THEY NEED NAMED? I'M RARIN' TO GO!!! COME ON, GIVE ME SOMETHING TO NAME! ANYTHING![][][][][] I'LL NAME YOUR NEXT WIFE OR HUSBAND IF YOU WANT ME TO![][][][][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

Pyschic now, too, Jamie? 

 OK - What will my next husband's name be?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2009)

I brought home a sea urchin from the beach this morning.. I think it's still alive.. need a name stat! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2009)

Salty Sam []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

Prickly Pontil Pete


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

No fair, you get to go to the beach "in the morning"!  
 Kate, I'm still trying to think of a name for your husband.  What's your favorite letter?


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I brought home a sea urchin from the beach this morning.. I think it's still alive.. need a name stat!Â [8D]


   GOT YOU COVERED!SEA BLASTERD![] NEED MORE ? I AM READY! IF ZANE PICKS WHAT I PUT DOWN AND IF HE IS GIVING AWAY A BOTTLE THEN I ASK IT BE AUCTIONED OFF FOR THE FORUM! I GET A LOT FROM HERE! THANK YA! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have a favorite letter. (I don't think?[8|]). Am I supposed to have a favorite letter? I have enough problems with "what's your favorite color?". I hate that question!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 18, 2009)

I wenf back to the list and picked one that has grown on me... The new name of my bottle hunting craft is, (drum roll) FEELIN' GLASSY. Congratulations Ginger. Let me know what type of bottle you would like and Ill see what I can do. Glassman, Jamie, is going to get a nice consolation prize for his 150 plus entries also. Message me or email me at your convenience.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Reds & G Man it was a tough batttle [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats[] to the Lucky 2-----------had to be someone-----glad it was yus[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Pyschic now, too, Jamie?
> 
> OK - What will my next husband's name be?


            Wilber[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't believe it!  Thank you Zane!  I'm glad I could help you find a name you like for your boat!  It was a lot of fun picking names and reading everyone's suggestions.  I'm happy for Jamie too.  I could not believe how many names he came up with and they were all great.  It was a fun contest!


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2009)

EVERY NOW AND THEN THE WORLD CAN A GROOVEY PLACE![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

I know, all these good things keep happening lately.  I don't want to jinx it, but I'm very grateful.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 18, 2009)

This was an enjoyable thread...thanks to all.....Ron


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2009)

SORRY BOUT THAT LAUR WAS THINKING OF NAMES FOR KATE'S FUTURE HUBBY! SO GLAD YOU ARE GETTING A BRAND NEW OLD BOTTLE!!!![][]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 18, 2009)

OHHH YEAH=) Feelin Glassy Takes the cake...Congrats to you and Jamie...and Zane On a killer Boat Name


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

So cyber - did you pick out a name for your sea urchin yet?
 Congrats to Laur & Jamie! 
 This was fun... great name! 
 Jamie - still waiting.... [8|]
 Mr Ed - Wilber? I don't know any Wilber's, so guess we haven't met yet. Just to let you know, I am very picky, after having some less than perfect relationships in the past. Not what I want, not interested.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 18, 2009)

The Sea Spine-Urchin


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 18, 2009)

> So cyber - did you pick out a name for your sea urchin yet?


 
 Yes... "Feelin Prickly" []

 Congrats Laur, nice work! Zane, this was a great idea, tons of fun!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2009)

I was going to ask name suggestions on the new puppy I'm getting,but I already picked a name "Crash"  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:
> 
> 
> OK - What will my next husband's name be?


Â Â Â Â 


 Blobtop Bob -[8D]Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think my wife is going to like that.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

Does your wife like bottles?[]


----------

